# Langues étrangères



## celtique (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Avez-vous testé une ou plusieurs appli d'apprentissage des langues étrangères ?
Lesquelles ?
pour ma part, j'ai testé uTalk que j'ai jugé décevant.
Connaissez-vous Jourist ?
Bonne journée.


----------

